# DirecTV2pc and MAC????



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm sure this question has already been answered but does th enew directv2pc program work with an APPLE?? 

i'm looking at getting a new computer and thinking about a MAC because they perform really well at my school.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The Intel Macs can run windows using bootcamp. I suppose Directv2PC would work with that. A native app would be nice (my Mac is an older PPC model).


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

There is no OSX version of Directv2PC, only Windows.

So unless you run bootcamp or a VMWare Fusion/Parallels (might not be the best results in these Virtual Machines) type setup with a windows os you will not be able to use it.


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

Just buy the Mac anyway, it's not worth the tradeoff. (ducking)


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

BJM said:


> Just buy the Mac anyway, it's not worth the tradeoff. (ducking)


:lol: You speak the truth.

I know several people who have said that running Windows via bootcamp on a Mac is extremely easy (and performs better than any PC they've ever had).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If you're going to run Windows on a Mac, I recommend Parallels over BootCamp. It costs money but it's tons better.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Virtualbox from Sun is free and IMO faster and better.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> If you're going to run Windows on a Mac, I recommend Parallels over BootCamp. It costs money but it's tons better.


and taking it a step further, look into vmware Fusion, it is one step above Parallels now IMO 



AirRocker said:


> I know several people who have said that running Windows via bootcamp on a Mac is extremely easy (and performs better than any PC they've ever had).


Probably just because they were comparing an older spec computer to a newer spec mac with bootcamp. The performance should be the same as a similarly equipped PC. The Mac hardware is nothing special anymore, the main difference is just the EFI vs. BIOS which does not cause a big difference in performance.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Another vote for VMware Fusion.....if you REALLY need MS (gag) on your Mac.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

And for those with older PPC Macs, don't even think about VirtualPC. Yes, it will run Windows XP, but it is very slow and no way will it handle Directv2PC.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Has anyone tried it with Crossover?


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Just a note, DirecTV2PC has moved a lot of processing over to the GPU, which will hinder it's performance in VMware or Parallels. I am only running it in Boot Camp right now, but I plan to try it out in VMware sometime soon to see how big of a performance hit there is (and there WILL be a performance hit vs. boot camp).


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Grentz said:


> Probably just because they were comparing an older spec computer to a newer spec mac with bootcamp. The performance should be the same as a similarly equipped PC. *The Mac hardware is nothing special anymore*, the main difference is just the EFI vs. BIOS which does not cause a big difference in performance.


Oh okay! 

:lol:


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> Oh okay!
> 
> :lol:


It used to be PPC which was a completely different architecture. Now it just is based on standard intel processors and standard architecture, thus the reason you can use windows with it so easily and why hackintoshes are so easy these days as well.

Cosmetics asside, the insides are the same as most other laptops on the market today.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Grentz said:


> It used to be PPC which was a completely different architecture. Now it just is based on standard intel processors and standard architecture, thus the reason you can use windows with it so easily and why hackintoshes are so easy these days as well.
> 
> Cosmetics asside, the insides are the same as most other laptops on the market today.


How many other laptops have dual GPUs?


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have vista ultimate on my MacBook and it runs it better than my desktop PC. Very easy.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> How many other laptops have dual GPUs?


>1, which is pretty much all that matters. Aside from the BIOS, a Mac is just a PC in a pretty case. It is the BIOS that lets it run OSX.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

IIP said:


> >1, which is pretty much all that matters. Aside from the BIOS, a Mac is just a PC in a pretty case. It is the BIOS that lets it run OSX.


And only because Apple coded the OS to specificly check bit so it does not run on any other system (other then the clone that is out right now)


----------

